# leading price



## Kibele

Merhaba,
"Leading price"ın (sanırım "leader price" da deniyor) Türkçe karşılığı konusunda fikri olan var mı?
Teşekkürler


----------



## gicaroto

"main price"

but i am not sure
wait for more suggestions


----------



## shiningstar

Kibele said:


> Merhaba,
> "Leading price"ın (sanırım "leader price" da deniyor) Türkçe karşılığı konusunda fikri olan var mı?
> Teşekkürler


 

Kibele, sanırım bu tabirin geçtiği cümlenin tamamını verirseniz daha fazla yardımcı olabiliriz. Yeri gelmişken şunu da eklemeden geçemeyeceğim, elbette bu sadece sizin için geçerli değil. Her nedense biz Türkler herkesin ne söylemek istediğimizi anlayacağını düşünüyor ve şüphede kaldığımız soruları da bu şekilde soruyoruz. Oysa İngilizceyi ana dili olarak konuşanlar dahi belli bir temel olmaksızın yorum yapmaktan kaçınıyor zira İngilizce kelimenin metne göre anlam kazandığı bir dil. Lütfen sorularımızı temelini de belirterek soralım.


----------



## shafaq

Herkes farklı kullanuyor:
baş fiyat
anma fiyatı
standart fiyat
temel fiyat
liste fiyatı
ana fiyat
....
Hatırlayabildiklerim bunlar. Size sevimli gelen birini seçebilirsiniz.


----------



## Kibele

Bağlam konusunda haklısınız. Ancak bu kelime Fransızca bir metinde parantez içinde geçiyordu. Ben de İngilizcesinin daha çok kişi tarafından bilineceği düşüncesiyle bu forumda İngilizcesini sormayı tercih ettim. 
Bu arada öneriler için çok teşekkürler shafaq.


----------



## dawar

"Leader price" Fransada bir "hard-discount" süpermarket zinciri. Fransızca başka bir anlamıda yok.

Tercüme etmeseniz daha iyi olur tabiki.


----------



## Kibele

Fransızcası "prix directeur". İngilizce karşılığı olarak yanında "leader price" yazıyor.


----------

